# cant catch a pinfish in my trap to save my life?



## Quail man (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm catching seabass, squirrel fish and toadfish but can't get a pinfish for anything. The others make good bait but I want pinfish. What's the deal?


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Aug 5, 2013)

What depth are you setting your traps? Although pin fish can be caught in deeper waters I have always had better luck in 3-10 ft of water near grass flats.

Sea Bass and Squirrel fish I associate with deeper water and rocky bottom structure.

Good way to test the area is to chum it up with canned dog food, throwing a spoonfull at a time into the water while fishing with a small hook and a little piece of cut bait...if you start catching pinfish, set your trap(s)


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 5, 2013)

catch em with a Sabiki!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Aug 6, 2013)

I  think you need to move your trap.


----------



## Quail man (Aug 6, 2013)

Setting in about 5 feet of water . I'm on the flats, I can catch them on Sabiki, and scolloping there every where they just won't go in my dang trap!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 6, 2013)

What are you baiting your trap with?


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Aug 6, 2013)

Quail man said:


> Setting in about 5 feet of water . I'm on the flats, I can catch them on Sabiki, and scolloping there every where they just won't go in my dang trap!



Now that is a real head scratcher
If you are in a good area with known pin fish quantity's, there is just no reason not to be catching a few at worst.

If other fish are getting in, pin fish should also...although I have had times when getting any type of bait fish in the trap was a challenge. 

Has the area you are setting the trap in been subject to a lot of fresh water intrusion recently? I tried to catch them on the flats out of Steinhatchee a week ago and they just weren't there. The water was black just like tannic acid stained water coming out of the river, that is the only conclusion I could come up with.

Hopefully no one is helping you empty you traps ...


----------



## Quail man (Aug 7, 2013)

Yeah I wondered if someone is checking it? Headed to Keaton this afternoon till Sunday morn, we will see what happens. Keaton has been out of pinfish and shrimp so I had to catch all my own bait. Spots have been working better than pinfish.


----------



## jandr1 (Aug 7, 2013)

dont know too much but we catch them in a cast net or sabiki rig but in my opinion wahoo and cigar minows work better


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Aug 7, 2013)

jandr1 said:


> dont know too much but we catch them in a cast net or sabiki rig but in my opinion wahoo and cigar minows work better



Any wahoo caught go's straight to the grill at my house!

Cigar minnows...not so much.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Aug 7, 2013)

Had the same problem years ago. Until I caught the bait man cleaning my traps out for me in the middle of the night.
He left the junk in the trap and took all the goodies. He stopped that real quick like and then i was overloaded every am trip out.


----------



## Quail man (Aug 7, 2013)

What do ya'll use for bait?


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Aug 7, 2013)

Quail man said:


> What do ya'll use for bait?



I use a commercial packaged dry bait, stores well for long periods at home and works acceptably well.

http://www.catchnbait.com/pinfish-bait-fish-traps.htm


----------



## duckman31822 (Aug 9, 2013)

fried chicken is what I bait with.. I have tried a lot of stuff, but the fried chicken works the best


----------

